# Samsung Omnia not charging.



## TechNoah (Sep 21, 2011)

I was hoping to sell an old Samsung Omnia (I not II) on eBay, but it won't charge, no matter what buttons I press. Help!
-TechNoah


----------



## Commodoregeek (Dec 14, 2011)

Have you replaced the battery( cuz its an older phone) ?


----------

